
Ask HN: Is there a decent tiling window manager for Windows? - tuananh
Is there a decent tiling window manager for Windows?<p>I found MaxTo but it&#x27;s nowhere near good enough.<p>Is there any other option which i&#x27;m not aware of?
======
brudgers
None that I've found...not that I look that hard. Xmonad is what keeps me on
Linux.

However, Windows may be moving toward one. Windows 8 in Windows 8 mode did
tiling. And Windows 10 has added multiple 'desktops'. But full keyboard driven
programmable configuration may be a long way off.

------
herbst
No :/

